# Rope tow, nutcracker???...



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like some BDSM utensil......especially when it's tucked into a belt. :scared1:

The hill that I have a season pass at has paddles every 10' or so on their rope tow so you don't have to grab the rope directly.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya AV's is just a rope, not handles like Tyrol and no T-bar either. So I've been told.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

My resort has a rope. Slyder how much does this item cost.....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

again limited research and seems over seas mainly looks like $50 ish


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

50$
Slyder think this would be worth a try.... ratchet clamp


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Slyder, the only place I know where those are allowed (possibly even required) is at Mount Greylock Ski Club in western MA. 

Mount Greylock Ski Club

There's no way that ratchet clamp works.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just burn that post with clamp. :RantExplode:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya that ratchet would cut up the rope plus hard to release the pressure. 

Handbanana, I figure I might try to make one. I'm a pretty good fabricator, I"m also thinking like I mentioned not asking. Using it until I"m told that I can't. I can't see any harm in these there are just pressure devices, even if I don't use a pulling harness. It would be like holding a handle. 

Gonna keep doing research on this and try to fab up a prototype. I always wanted to tig with stainless steel

NOTE: also these aren't designed to clamp onto the rope. they go around the rope then when you pull back it puts a bend in the rope, stopping it from sliding through the device. Much like how the handles are clamped onto a tow rope. Same principle


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to fab one up, if you have those types of skills. My concern would be spending lots of time making it, and being told that you can't use it. Rope tows do suck though, and I'm sure this would be a lot nicer than shredded gloves. 

Everything I see is saying they're not allowed anywhere. I found an older thread about it Snow Journal - Serious About Snowsports!

:dunno: Good luck. I don't think I'd want something like that hanging from my belt in the park though.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know why you'd want to use them at all. I use tow ropes all the time and just hold on with glove protectors over my gloves. I feel like that nutcracker thing would just get in the way while you're riding down the hill. Also, not that it matters to you, but personally I think it looks really stupid. Never seen anyone use one before, never hope to.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I'm no longer as young as you...Gummer Syndrome... was my Chomps diagnosis. 
Tons of hot lapping the park I'm sure my hands will get tired. Plus my Dakines with built in wrist guards won't work well with glove protectors I'm thinking. It may be hard to get enough hand presssure
*( DO NOT insert smart ass comments here !!! )*

This is purely utility, not fashion. As I mentioned in my questions on 1st post, yes I can see this possibly being in the way. 
Next, last time I used a tow rope without a push bar was mid 80's and back then I was full of testosterone, booze, and other sometimes questionably legal goodies and on ski's 

Handbana I haven't been to enough resorts to actually see any signs stating that this can not be used. Plus the link you quoted from is 5 yrs old, not sure if things have changed or status quo on that. I've only been in this sport for 4 yrs, this will be my 5th season.

I might email a local resort that has a tow rope and see what their policy is regarding these type of devices. Plus this is less than $10 in materials and again as I stated I may fab one up & ask for forgiveness rather than permission.

******
here is a variation I like best and easiest. Simply kinks the rope to stop lock onto it. Much like a rappelling brake. Super simple


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

BASIC - Ascenders | Petzl


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cookiedog said:


> BASIC - Ascenders | Petzl


The idea's ok, but a climbing rope is tiny compared to a tow rope.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Handbanana said:


> :dunno: Good luck. I don't think I'd want something like that hanging from my belt in the park though.


That was my first thought too. No question in my mind as to why they were called "nutcrackers!" 




slyder said:


> Well I'm no longer as young as you...Gummer Syndrome... was my Chomps diagnosis.
> Tons of hot lapping the park I'm sure my hands will get tired.
> 
> I might email a local resort that has a tow rope and see what their policy is regarding these type of devices. *Plus this is less than $10 in materials and again as I stated I may fab one up & ask for forgiveness rather than permission.*
> ...


Slyder,.. I hear ya! Luckily for me, I have no park ambitions. My first two times out the only run at the resort that NooBs could use _was_ a rope tow run!! The pressure needed to grip the rope, especially as a big dude, and an ice covered rope? It set off arthritis flares in my hands and wrists! So I do sympathize! 

(_..part of the reason I knew boarding was for me was I was immediately able to get *up* the hill using the tow rope without falling! Never did manage that when I tried skiing!_)

I also think , if you're going to take the time to rig one up? It's better to just give 'em a go and wait for someone to ask you "WTF you're doing?"

…and since you've been hittin' the park? No doubt you're aware how thick the ropes are for the tow. I like the last verion you showed as well. Doesn't require any grip strength, just torque on the rope! Rig it big enough for the rope tho!



slyder said:


> *…..Dakines with built in wrist guards won't work well with glove protectors I'm thinking. It may be hard to get enough hand presssure*
> *( DO NOT insert smart ass comments here !!! )*



:rofl3: ….weak hands? Must be a "Married guy" thing! I think us single dudes have _much_ better grip strength! LOL!! :laugh: 

:embarrased1…You didn't _honestly_ believe that comment was just going to be "passed over" did you???)  :yahoo:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> :embarrased1…You didn't _honestly_ believe that comment was just going to be "passed over" did you???)  :yahoo:


:laughat: Deffinately not....

From my research it seems most tow ropes are 1" or 1 1/8" in diameter usually triple braid. Yes I like the last one as well. I could turn this on the lathe very easily. The pic is of one made by A&T and is used to mount on ski poles. The poles are the torque lever, I was thinking a small wooden handle possibly. Want it as small as possible but big enough to generate enough torque to lock onto the rope


I also looked at a few resort web pages and could not find any type of rule on this at all. Not that it isn't in place I just haven't found it yet.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I absolutely despise ropetows... One of those things that I've never been able to do. But I think that would make a lifty kinda mad. Especially since it seems like if you miss the rope it could slow up the show....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

andrewdod said:


> I absolutely despise ropetows... One of those things that I've never been able to do. But I think that would make a lifty kinda mad. Especially since it seems like if you miss the rope it could slow up the show....


again from my research and really the limited info on these 
It almost seems you need to still grab the rope with your gloves then clamp either of these devices on the rope. 
Basically it seems these are for longer tows where your hands would fatigue with the longer run holding on. 
Yes I don't think this is a beginner tool for someone new to tow ropes, which I am not. 

I kinda, not kinda, I do laugh at all the ppl that use tow rope bars to hold onto to get up the hill. They are designed to "push" you up the hill so someone that can't use that correctly most certainly wouldn't have the skill to use a tool like this.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> I absolutely despise ropetows... One of those things that I've never been able to do. But I think that would make a lifty kinda mad. Especially since it seems like if you miss the rope it could slow up the show....


Hahaha me too...they have one at Liberty University's snowplex hill. It was my first time encountering one and it looks easy enough...grab on and go up (no handles, just rope). I did well on the small one on the practice "bunny hill" area, but for the life of me could not stay on the main one. I finally gave up (people start staring after a while...) and snuck up the snow tube conveyor belt. I could have gotten it if I was the only one there. But you know when you start to get flustered and embarrassed, the problem gets even worse. :laugh: I looked like such a noob ( pretty much was at the time...very early days).


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Interesting idea, but regardless of how well it works I can't see it being worth riding around with a large piece of metal on you. Especially in the park where you're inevitably going to take some spills.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> Hahaha me too...they have one at Liberty University's snowplex hill. It was my first time encountering one and it looks easy enough...grab on and go up (no handles, just rope). I did well on the small one on the practice "bunny hill" area, but for the life of me could not stay on the main one. I finally gave up (people start staring after a while...) and snuck up the snow tube conveyor belt. I could have gotten it if I was the only one there. But you know when you start to get flustered and embarrassed, the problem gets even worse. :laugh: I looked like such a noob ( pretty much was at the time...very early days).


I've been there once too. Couldn't board since we were just visiting the school for my brother, but it seemed like a nice little park. It's called a snowflex by the way, not sure if you made a typo or not.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Brewtown said:


> Interesting idea, but regardless of how well it works I can't see it being worth riding around with a large piece of metal on you. Especially in the park where you're inevitably going to take some spills.


I agree, there is no way I'd want to ride park with a metal piece like that sticking out of my pants. That's just an injury waiting to happen. There are different styles of holding onto ropes that make fatigue your arms less. One way is to crouch down and kinda bend of the rope with your body. Your back hand would be holding onto the rope pinned between the rope and your body. Your front hand would be in normal position. Also you can ride up switch, holding the rope behind your back. Awkward as it sounds, this way probably causes the least fatigue in your arms. The only time a rope ever gets hard to hold is if it was above freezing during the day so the rope got went as it was dragged over the ground and then when the temperatures drop again, it freezes over. Other than that, ropes aren't usually very slippery. It also helps a lot if you grab the rope while you're riding into it so you don't have to start from a dead stop.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Rookie09 said:


> I've been there once too. Couldn't board since we were just visiting the school for my brother, but it seemed like a nice little park. It's called a snowflex by the way, not sure if you made a typo or not.


Ah haha yes, typo.  Somehow my brain turned "flex" into "plex" - thanks!

I wasn't too impressed with the whole thing. Granted I was a beginner and I rented - at the time their selection was VERY limited. AND the day I chose to go, they had some sort of competition going on which kept all casual riders to one small part of the hill that ended with a decent (for me at the time) jump. I'd give it another go if the opportunity came up. I felt it was quite different to snow at the time, but it may feel different with a lot more experience under my belt.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> Ah haha yes, typo.  Somehow my brain turned "flex" into "plex" - thanks!
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the whole thing. Granted I was a beginner and I rented - at the time their selection was VERY limited. AND the day I chose to go, they had some sort of competition going on which kept all casual riders to one small part of the hill that ended with a decent (for me at the time) jump. I'd give it another go if the opportunity came up. I felt it was quite different to snow at the time, but it may feel different with a lot more experience under my belt.


That's too bad. I bet you would have enjoyed it more if you were free to do your thing. I'm sure it feels different than snow underfoot, but from videos I've seen of people riding there, it at least looks like it reacts to a snowboard in a similar way that snow would. Plus you can't go wrong with riding in the summer! :jumping1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> Well I'm no longer as young as you...Gummer Syndrome... was my Chomps diagnosis.
> Tons of hot lapping the park I'm sure my hands will get tired. Plus my Dakines with built in wrist guards won't work well with glove protectors I'm thinking. It may be hard to get enough hand presssure


Ever tried to grab the rope behind you (instead infront)? Like that, you can lean on your arm and actually get pushed instead of towed, which I find less tiring and more comfortable. The pressure from the body weight gives kind of a leverage; less grip force needed. 

BTW: got such an "eggsercizer" when I had dislocazed thumb n index finger joint and torn ligaments to build up grip force. Eggsercizer - Magister Corporation. Put it in the car/nightstand/couch table, so you can exercise by the way while driving, reading, whatching tv. They work great. After the dislocation I lacked the force to even hold n open a jam jar with that hand, now back in the upper level of grip force index.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Nutcrackers are very common at the clubfields in NZ. They are required at many of them where they're the only type of lift. They don't seem to be the danger that some of you think.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I shouldn't make myself sound like such an invalid. I can still put up 225lb at the gym. I sometimes like techy stuff and stuff that makes my life easier. 

Wisom comes with age. As I did ask in the OP and so many have pointed out. The pain in the park from the block'ier one would be bad.... With that the clam shell would work much better. 
I do have glove protectors and again as mentioned earlier. I am looking at some pig skinned gloves for using on the rope only not to rip up a $150 pair of gloves

I will, wait to see how things work out once I'm actually using the tow rope. Like I said, I am no rookie to them and I am very capable of riding it to the top with out much effort, 8-12 hours on it not so sure. I'm sure I'll be mixing in chair rides with this and I won't be spending all day on the TR (TR now equals tow rope tired of typing it)

Many good tips. 
Rookie, only issue with this may be line jumping. My local hill is usually packed as I have posted pics and vids to show in past threads. I will have to see how they police this. Especially if I"m working a single feature why ride to the bottom to get on the rope for 1 or 2 features. I have seen this done at many park only type resorts, so I'll just have to play it loose and see how it goes


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

When using rope tow wear a ratty pair of gloves.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

slyder said:


> Many good tips.
> Rookie, only issue with this may be line jumping. My local hill is usually packed as I have posted pics and vids to show in past threads. I will have to see how they police this. Especially if I"m working a single feature why ride to the bottom to get on the rope for 1 or 2 features. I have seen this done at many park only type resorts, so I'll just have to play it loose and see how it goes


That's one of the main reasons why I don't think this would work all that well. If you're cutting in and out of the line before the beginning/end, I think this tool would just be annoying to use and probably slow you/the line down a little. A couple of the hills I ride have ropes that can get incredibly packed and any disruption does a lot of damage. I'm not sure what your hills are like, but since you're from the Midwest also, I'm going to guess at least relatively similar.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> That's one of the main reasons why I don't think this would work all that well. If you're cutting in and out of the line before the beginning/end, I think this tool would just be annoying to use and probably slow you/the line down a little. A couple of the hills I ride have ropes that can get incredibly packed and any disruption does a lot of damage. I'm not sure what your hills are like, but since you're from the Midwest also, I'm going to guess at least relatively similar.


Where do you ride? My apologies if I already asked and forgot, comes with the concussions.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

My question is... Why didn't your resort just get a POMA?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Where do you ride? My apologies if I already asked and forgot, comes with the concussions.


Well the place I was referring to is Hyland in Bloomington, MN. But also recently Afton just installed a tow rope last year too. Trollhaugen in WI also has one. I also ride at Spirit Mountain and I used to ride at Welch Village.

And for the record, I don't you've asked where I ride before


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> I shouldn't make myself sound like such an invalid. I can still put up 225lb at the gym. I sometimes like techy stuff and stuff that makes my life easier….


Yeah,.. you might have made yourself sound pretty wimpy there, But seriously? That #225 you can put up? That doesn't necessarily translate into grip strength in the hands!

When I was in the gym regular,..? I got to where I was doing sets of shoulder shrugs with 80-90lb dumbbells in ea. hand! But I couldn't keep a grip on 'em long enough to complete 20 reps Until I got one of those wrist wrap, grip supplement accessory things! No prob after that!

You gotta do what you gotta do to "git 'er done!"


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,.. you might have made yourself sound pretty wimpy there, But seriously? That #225 you can put up? That doesn't necessarily translate into grip strength in the hands!
> 
> When I was in the gym regular,..? I got to where I was doing sets of shoulder shrugs with 80-90lb dumbbells in ea. hand! But I couldn't keep a grip on 'em long enough to complete 20 reps Until I got one of those wrist wrap, grip supplement accessory things! No prob after that!
> 
> You gotta do what you gotta do to "git 'er done!"


Chomps you nail my grip strength exercise.... 20 reps of shrugs with 5lb dumbbells then walk around gym for 30sec... :embarrased1: 

Best exercise for grip is dead lifts...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> Well the place I was referring to is Hyland in Bloomington, MN. But also recently Afton just installed a tow rope last year too. Trollhaugen in WI also has one. I also ride at Spirit Mountain and I used to ride at Welch Village.
> 
> And for the record, I don't you've asked where I ride before


I ride Troll and Afton locally. I live 20 mins from Afton, 40 from Troll, 50 from Wild and Welch, but I don't love those two...:yahoo:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

andrewdod said:


> My question is... Why didn't your resort just get a POMA?
> View attachment 51482


Not sure they canceled my consulting contract a while back. Went with another consultant that must have recommended they install a simple tow rope.

Sorry How the fuck would I know 

I'm just glad their putting capital improvements into the resort :wavetowel2:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> Not sure they canceled my consulting contract a while back. Went with another consultant that must have recommended they install a simple tow rope.
> 
> Sorry How the fuck would I know
> 
> I'm just glad their putting capital improvements into the resort :wavetowel2:


Fill out a suggestion card! :crazy2:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Deacon said:


> I ride Troll and Afton locally. I live 20 mins from Afton, 40 from Troll, 50 from Wild and Welch, but I don't love those two...:yahoo:


Nice! I'm a bit further away since I live on the west side of the cities, but I'm about 25 mins from Hyland, 45 from Afton, 50 from Welch, and an hour to Troll and Wild. I don't go to Troll or Wild often, usually just once at the very beginning of the season since they're always the first to open! :yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> Nice! I'm a bit further away since I live ontosomething the west side of the cities, but I'm about 25 mins from Hyland, 45 from Afton, 50 from Welch, and an hour to Troll and Wild. I don't go to Troll or Wild often, usually just once at the very beginning of the season since they're always the first to open! :yahoo:


Don't forget troll has late night Fridays until 3am... $15 from 10pm to 3am. I like to ride all day Friday at afton, stop at home for dinner then head up to troll. Love Fridays off!

Edit:to keep slyder's thread on track, I use the glove protectors, but something like that clamp would new great to get to the top of summit at troll, that rope is long and steep.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Don't forget troll has late night Fridays until 3am... $15 from 10pm to 3am. I like to ride all day Friday at afton, stop at home for dinner then head up to troll. Love Fridays off!
> 
> Edit:to keep slyder's thread on track, I use the glove protectors, but something like that clamp would new great to get to the top of summit at troll, that rope is long and steep.


Ya I've done that once. It got SUPER icy that night though and wasn't that great. Also it's not real fun to drive an hour home at 3 in the morning when you're all worn out from riding.

Never used the main rope at Troll before. Only been there twice; first time I wasn't really into park yet, second time it was preseason riding and that area wasn't open yet. So I can't comment on the main rope there.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> Ya I've done that once. It got SUPER icy that night though and wasn't that great. Also it's not real fun to drive an hour home at 3 in the morning when you're all worn out from riding.
> 
> Never used the main rope at Troll before. Only been there twice; first time I wasn't really into park yet, second time it was preseason riding and that area wasn't open yet. So I can't comment on the main rope there.


Summit isn't the main rope, that's Valhalla if you look at a trail map, summit is all the way to the left. It's kind of out of the way to keep the gapers off of it.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Summit isn't the main rope, that's Valhalla if you look at a trail map, summit is all the way to the left. It's kind of out of the way to keep the gapers off of it.


How many ropes are there at Troll? I don't know the place too well. I always thought there was that little rope right in the middle for the beginner park and then there's a rope on the far right for the main park right? Is there another one too? I was referring to the rope for the main park as the main rope.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just to knock Slyders thread back *off* the rails again,.. 

Holy shit!!! Deacon,..? Rookie,..? _An hour??_ Really guys? You're complaining about an hour drive? Is it a decent resort? Does it have more than 3-4 half way good runs? Are any of them longer than 0.75 miles long? Does it have more than 325-350 ft of vert? An hour drive at 3am even after a day of riding would be a piece of cake!


I drive an hour & 15-20 minutes to get to what I've just described above. I have to drive 3.5 to 4.5 hours to get to the best hill within 8-12 hours and for only 525 ft of vert! (…has a couple of good runs over a mile!)  

So,.. try a solo weekend overnighter like this,.. 

Work till 11pm friday night,.. Home & to bed by 12. Up at 4:30am Sat morning, drive 4+ hours (in good weather) to get there as close to 9am opening as I can. Check in, ride till closing,.. 8:30-9pm. Get something to eat, hope to get to sleep around midnight if I'm lucky. Up Sunday at 6:30-7am! Get coffee'd up, shit, shower 'n shave,.. and out for 9am first chair! Ride till 11am-noon(ish)! If they'll let me check out late, grab an hour nap,.. check out, pack car, go back and ride till 2-2:30-3pm! Then jump in the car for a 4+ hour drive home!  :roadrage: 


I usually won't go unless I can get a 3 day weekend, or the conditions are supposed to be Uber great! (…which also means a longer drive in weather!) But I did do that trip several times in the last two seasons! If I wanted to ride,…??? :shrug:


OK,.. I'm done with the "_My life sucks worse than yours_" portion of tonights rants!!!! 
:lol: :whiteflag:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Just to knock Slyders thread back *off* the rails again,..
> 
> Holy shit!!! Deacon,..? Rookie,..? _An hour??_ Really guys? You're complaining about an hour drive? Is it a decent resort? Does it have more than 3-4 half way good runs? Are any of them longer than 0.75 miles long? Does it have more than 325-350 ft of vert? An hour drive at 3am even after a day of riding would be a piece of cake!
> 
> ...


Our regionally best hill is 3hrs for me and Deacon, for sure me, pretty sure him too. I can only do long weekends but that cost adds up. I'm gonna try real hard to do a day trip or 2 there this year. Up at 5:30 to the resort for 1st chair. Hill closes 9, grab dinner on the road back home. 
Thats my game plan for a few trips this season in addition to our annual long weekend Orphaned Dad's Trip. 

Still trying to figure out if I can hit Mt Bohemia this season too !!!! so want to !!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> How many ropes are there at Troll? I don't know the place too well. I always thought there was that little rope right in the middle for the beginner park and then there's a rope on the far right for the main park right? Is there another one too? I was referring to the rope for the main park as the main rope.


Including the bunny hills, there's 5. 


chomps1211 said:


> Just to knock Slyders thread back *off* the rails again,..
> 
> Holy shit!!! Deacon,..? Rookie,..? _An hour??_ Really guys? You're complaining about an hour drive? Is it a decent resort? Does it have more than 3-4 half way good runs? Are any of them longer than 0.75 miles long? Does it have more than 325-350 ft of vert? An hour drive at 3am even after a day of riding would be a piece of cake!
> 
> ...


I'm not complaining, I love that I have probably six hills within a hour. :yahoo:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Just to knock Slyders thread back *off* the rails again,..
> 
> Holy shit!!! Deacon,..? Rookie,..? _An hour??_ Really guys? You're complaining about an hour drive? Is it a decent resort? Does it have more than 3-4 half way good runs? Are any of them longer than 0.75 miles long? Does it have more than 325-350 ft of vert? An hour drive at 3am even after a day of riding would be a piece of cake!
> 
> ...


I wasn't complaining either.... at all. I was trying to say that I'd rather go to other places during the day than to Trollhaugen overnight even though the price is pretty great.

And the hill that we were talking about is probably like you described or worse. It has a few (3-5) decent runs, longest is MAYBE a half mile. Vert is about 300 feet.

I'd rather go to Afton. Yes, it's 2-3 times the price, but I can go all day, way more runs, terrain parks scattered all throughout the place, longer runs, vert of about 350 feet, and it's about 15 mins closer to my house.

Aaaand just to make you feel better, I'm going to school in North Dakota right now. If you know anything about this state, you know that there are no hills... of any kind. So basically I can only snowboard over winter break, spring break, and maybe a couple weekends I decide to come back to Minneapolis.

Rant over :whiteflag:


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

yeah, all of the places to ride around the Twin Cities might be close, but none of them are really a destination resort.
Troll & Hyland can be if you're a rail/park rat, but for just plain riding, they're enough to get by, but i can get bored after an hour at most of these hills.
Spirit is 2 hours away for slightly better terrain, longer runs, and nicer lifts, then another hour or so to Lutsen for a more "mountain" experience.

and on tow ropes, just grab on, if your hands are getting tired from lapping (usually my legs go before my hands, though), take a chair run.
leather gloves hold up best, unless it is bitterly cold and they start to freeze. i've ridden (and know many others who have) the park with just a sweatshirt and no gloves, pulling the sleeves down to grab the rope.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I drive an hour & 15-20 minutes to get to what I've just described above. I have to drive 3.5 to 4.5 hours to get to the best hill within 8-12 hours and for only 525 ft of vert! (…has a couple of good runs over a mile!)


From southeast Michigan, you should be able to make it to almost any mountain in Vermont in 12 hours. Just sayin. I grew up riding southwestern MI, I don't envy you at all. I guess I'm spoiled now, Ill day trip 2-3 hours to NH or VT before I go to the local 200-300 ft hills within a half hour of me.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh,.. OK! I offer a Truce then! I was under the impression you guys had some slightly better appointed locals that you were talking about! Sounds like they are all mostly no better than ours! 

Slyder,… If you've got someone to share the driving,..? Those day trips or even overnighters aren't all that hard. It's when you gotta do all that driving, physically exhausted and solo!! That's when it gets iffy! Be careful if that's what you're talking about! 

A 20-30 min, uncomfortable nap at a rest area goes a long way under those circumstances! LOL!

And Boyne? That is a hella long drive for you, innit? Up, over & down! Or down, over n up! Either is a whole lot of outta the way for you! You'd be better going to Mt Bohemia! It's somewhat longer I believe, but At least that's mostly a straight drive to & from!

Hey,.. isn't there a Ferry from WI that goes across Lake Mich? I thought I heard of one that does hit the Eastern shore of MI about mid way up? Would that shorten the drive to Boyne any for you? (…at least you could rest and even sleep maybe on the ferry ride across!)


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Oh,.. OK! I offer a Truce then! I was under the impression you guys had some slightly better appointed locals that you were talking about! Sounds like they are all mostly no better than ours


I doubt it. The best place I go is Spirit Mtn in Duluth. It's about a 2 hour drive and has a nice terrain park, 700 vert, and the longest run is about a mile. I can usually make it there once or twice a year. I've never been to any places north of that like Lutsen, but I feel like that's geared more toward skiing if you know what I mean. Could be wrong though...


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> I could have gotten it if I was the only one there. But you know when you start to get flustered and embarrassed, the problem gets even worse. :laugh: I looked like such a noob ( pretty much was at the time...very early days).


I suck at the TR. Phucing 12 yr old kids who's balls havnt dropped yet cocking off. I'm glad my little hill doesnt have them. 

For me it was easier to use the TR with people on it.(windell's park on mt hood) Otherwise the rope dropped to about knee level and I couldnt make it past the 60% mark of the hill. I'm only 5'10". The rope did have a rubbery dong to fondle your back with.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey,.. isn't there a Ferry from WI that goes across Lake Mich? I thought I heard of one that does hit the Eastern shore of MI about mid way up? Would that shorten the drive to Boyne any for you? (…at least you could rest and even sleep maybe on the ferry ride across!)


It only runs in the summer Not sure if it has to do with ice, or just tourists don't take the ferry in the winter.

If I end up being able to make Mt Bohemia in the way upper UP. I"ll post a "come join" us thread. That is an 8hr ride with good weather for me.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> It only runs in the summer *Not sure if it has to do with ice, *or just tourists don't take the ferry in the winter.
> 
> If I end up being able to make Mt Bohemia in the way upper UP. I"ll post a "come join" us thread. That is an 8hr ride with good weather for me.


_…ICE!!!_ Right,..! Yeah, winter,… sure!
I knew that!!


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I drive an hour & 15-20 minutes to get to what I've just described above. I have to drive 3.5 to 4.5 hours to get to the best hill within 8-12 hours and for only 525 ft of vert! (…has a couple of good runs over a mile!)





Handbanana said:


> From southeast Michigan, you should be able to make it to almost any mountain in Vermont in 12 hours. Just sayin. I grew up riding southwestern MI, I don't envy you at all. I guess I'm spoiled now, Ill day trip 2-3 hours to NH or VT before I go to the local 200-300 ft hills within a half hour of me.


Yeah, not to derail, and I feel your rant about southeastern Michigan, chomps1211, but Handbanana is spot on. From southeastern Michigan, 6 hours gets you to Seven Springs. 7 hours gets you to Holiday Valley or Bristol. 10 hours gets you to Tremblant (I'm told) or Whiteface. Most resorts in Vermont around 12. If you truly mean 8-12 hours when you say 8-12 hours, then you have many, many better options than northern lower Michigan.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MikeIn248 said:


> ...If you truly mean 8-12 hours when you say 8-12 hours, then you have many, many better options than northern lower Michigan.


Well,.. not 8-12 to get to Boyne! What I meant was if I want to go anyplace *better* than Boyne,.. it's at least 8-12 hours! I was including going to places like Mt Bohemia, and heading east to some of the resorts you were talking about. Of course, to head west? Now we're talking 20+ hours of driving! That or flights and shit! 

None of those are really any good option for a "Solo" weekend overnighter! They're not even a great option for a 3 day weekend! I would spend almost as much or more time driving than riding!

I like Boyne Highlands and Nub's Knob a lot but lets face it, even tho they're a lot better than Pine Knob or Holly? They're not all that much better for all the time and expense. I've been going broke trying to get up to Boyne Highlands so I can ride better than Pine Knob on a fairly frequent basis! :shrug:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Chomps that makes total sense to me. Why spend a total of 16+ hours driving.... even it is a better resort. Not to mention gas. Get a season pass to your best option & board as much as possible.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Well,.. not 8-12 to get to Boyne! What I meant was if I want to go anyplace *better* than Boyne,.. it's at least 8-12 hours! I was including going to places like Mt Bohemia, and heading east to some of the resorts you were talking about. Of course, to head west?  Now we're talking 20+ hours of driving! That or flights and shit!
> 
> None of those are really any good option for a "Solo" weekend overnighter! They're not even a great option for a 3 day weekend! I would spend almost as much or more time driving than riding!
> 
> I like Boyne Highlands and Nub's Knob a lot but lets face it, even tho they're a lot better than Pine Knob or Holly? They're not all that much better for all the time and expense. I've been going broke trying to get up to Boyne Highlands so I can ride better than Pine Knob on a fairly frequent basis! :shrug:


I totally feel your pain and agree. I do overnight weekends as well - long trips are a once a year thing, if I can afford it. My closest option is 90-120 mins away (depending on traffic and driving conditions) - it's on the smaller side but it's cheap to lodge in a hotel in town and not too bad on gas. Snowshoe is 4-5 hours (also depending on traffic and conditions) and lodging up there is expensive - plus I'm spending double on gas. I don't make much money so I save up for a seasons pass for the closer hill and stay the weekends. And then hope I can save enough cash to also do a few days at Snowshoe - but if not, it's cool. It gets pricey with gas, lodging, lift tickets, and food. Most important to me is getting out there and riding! :wavetowel2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

radiomuse210 said:


> I totally feel your pain and agree. I do overnight weekends as well - long trips are a once a year thing, if I can afford it. My closest option is 90-120 mins away (depending on traffic and driving conditions) - it's on the smaller side but it's cheap to lodge in a hotel in town and not too bad on gas. Snowshoe is 4-5 hours (also depending on traffic and conditions) and lodging up there is expensive - plus I'm spending double on gas. I don't make much money so I save up for a seasons pass for the closer hill and stay the weekends. And then hope I can save enough cash to also do a few days at Snowshoe - but if not, it's cool. It gets pricey with gas, lodging, lift tickets, and food. Most important to me is getting out there and riding! :wavetowel2:


Yeah,.. It can really be tough! None of it is cheap! Especially if you're doing most of your riding solo like I do!

If you check out the *Mid Atlantic* Regional forum here. You might find some local people close by that you could get to know and ride with! Might find some folks to help split some of the gas, driving, etc.

I know it's different for the women here,.. You have to be a lot more careful about who you agree to meet up with. I've met and ridden with several members I've met thru the MI. regional forum. Only problem is, they are all married guys with families so planning any trips has been pretty much impossible. We've met up at Boyne Highlands a few times, but always going and arriving as a separate group(s). So not really doing anything to cut my expenses. Just fun to ride with someone on occasion tho!

But if you did find some local women or a group of riders thru that forum that you got on well with. You could maybe cut some expenses, and ride more.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Little bit of a revival here. 
I never ended up buying or making one of these. 

Today was the 1st chance I had to ride our new tow rope and it was awesome. Really gave me the chance to hot lap the park. Since I know how to use a rope it was no big deal. The top 3rd of the rope is quite steep and I thought fatigue may become an issue especially since I'm still nursing that park injury from a month ago. It wasn't. 

What was... all the F'in punk kids that had NO clue that they were doing. This I can deal with. Letting the rope go before the exit area, then coming to a complete stop while still on the upward slope prior to the let go point to carry you safely to the side to strap in, chat or whatever, I can't ! I can't tell you how many kids I actually did run into, not including the ones I told to get out of the way. All this whilst the rope jokey sat comatose in his little rope hut :facepalm3:

It was still way better than riding the slow chair and I did have fun. Sorry no vids as we all know how these work, may have been a hilarious edit of all the fails I saw though....:dry:


----------

